# منتديات طلاب الجامعات الأردنية > نادي الخريجين >  اسرار نجاح المقابلة الشخصية

## الوسادة

*
تعلم معنا فن المقابلات الشخصية وإعداد السيرة الذاتية

 الكثير منا يبحث عن وظيفة مناسبة بمرتب مجزي.....!

القليل منا من يتم الاتصال به لحضور المقابلة الشخصية ........!

وعدد قليل جداً جداً منا يجتاز اختبار المقابلات الشخصية.......!



أسرار النجاح للحصول على وظيفة





المرحلة الأولى ( تحديد الهدف )







في هذه المرحلة وقبل التقدم إلى أي وظيفة يجب عليك أن تكون محدد جيدا طبيعة المجال الذي تحبه وتنوي المضي فيه لأنك ببساطه لن تصبح متميزا في مجال لا تحبه

حب العمل + وقت + مجهود = تميز + مال



المرحلة الثانية ( تطوير الذات )





في هذه المرحلة حاول أن تثقل معرفتك في المجال الذي قررت أن تعمل فيه عن طريق القراءة والاطلاع على أخر ما توصل إليه هذا المجال وأيضا لا تبخل على نفسك بالوقت والمال في اخذ مجموعة من الدورات التي ستنمي مهاراتك في ذات المجال





المرحلة الثالثة ( إعداد السيرة الذاتية)





السيرة الذاتية لها أهمية كبيرة في الحصول على فرصة عمل مناسبة. كثيراً ما يواجه حديثي التخرج مشكلة عدم علمهم بأسلوب كتاب السيرة الذاتية و لا أدري لماذا لا تقوم الجامعات بهذا الدور كما يحدث في الخارج. أحاول هنا تسجيل بعض النقاط الهامة من وجهة نظري و خبرتي الشخصية

أولا: يجب أن تعرف الفرق بين (CV) و (Resume)

CV : Curriculum Vita = السيرة الذاتية التفصيلية - ثلاث ورقات على الأكثر

Resume = سيرة ذاتية ملخصة - ورقة واحدة



ثانيا: السيرة الذاتية هي وسيلتك لتعريف الناس بك فمن المهم أن تدوِّن فيها كل ما قد يؤثر على قرار اختيارك وأن تكون مستوفية للبيانات الأساسية. وبالتالي فأي سيرة ذاتية لابد و أن تحتوي على بيانات شخصية، التعليم، خبرة العمل، اللغات، معلومات إضافية. قد تضاف أقسام أخرى مثل التدريب، المهارات الشخصية، الأبحاث والمطبوعات.

كتابة قسم صغير في بداية السيرة الذاتية مكون من جملة توضح ما تهدف إليه مثل: الحصول على وظيفة مهندس في مجال الاتصالات




ثالثا: عند إعداد سيرتك الذاتية للتقدم إلى وظيفة ما يجب عليك أن تضع في اعتبارك إمكانية قرأتها في زمن لا يزيد عن 30 ثانية وهي الزمن الذي سيحدد خلاله مسؤل الموارد البشرية هل سيرتك الذاتية تصلح للوظيفة أم لا

رابعاً: يفضل أن يكون عنوان السيرة الذاتية هو اسمك و تحته مباشرة عنوانك و التليفون و البريد الإلكتروني والبريد الالكتروني يجب أن يكون جاد في تسميته وليس به شئ من التهريج حتى تشعر من يقرأ سيرتك الذاتية أنك شخص جاد

خامساً: أبدأ سيرتك الذاتية بخبراتك وما تعرف أن تقوم به وما قد مارسته عمليا ثم قم بكتابة الدورات والشهادات التي حصلت عليها ثم بعد ذلك الشركات التي عملت بها ونوع وطبيعة العمل إن وجد ثم في النهاية قم بكتابة بياناتك الشخصية وهذه هي أحد انجح الاستراتيجيات للوصول إلى هدفك عند كتابة السيرة الذاتية*

----------

